# Did you buy Spitfire Polaris?



## easyrider (Apr 14, 2022)

Did you buy Spitfire Polaris?


----------



## Evans (Apr 14, 2022)

No, or also no but worded in a slightly different way.


----------



## holywilly (Apr 14, 2022)

Bought, why not.


----------



## Evans (Apr 14, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Bought, why not.


There are 269 reasons, for me.


----------



## Cdnalsi (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm a SA fan myself, but this one just didn't speak to me. Same with Heirloom...


----------



## dunamisstudio (Apr 14, 2022)

Sounds great, but I already have stuff that does similar or same. Maybe if they bundle Phobos with it for a decent price I'll consider.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Apr 14, 2022)

I don't own a single spitfire product and I don't intend to get any


----------



## easyrider (Apr 14, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I don't own a single spitfire product and I don't intend to get any


Why?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 14, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> I'm a SA fan myself, but this one just didn't speak to me. Same with Heirloom...


Same here. Pass on both. 

But... I'm still super excited about the release of Abbey Road 1 Modular Orchestra.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 14, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> But... I'm still super excited about the release of Abbey Road 1 Modular Orchestra.


Obligatory: WE KNOW!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Apr 14, 2022)

Still on the fence with this one.
Some presets definitely “wow’d” me….but overall do I think I’d get close to 269.00worth of useage Out of it ? (Or close enough to satisfy me ) A BIG I dunno 🤷‍♂️.And I DO have similar content in the Albion’s.
I COULD be convinced. Anyone care to Wow me lol ?


----------



## Ricgus3 (Apr 14, 2022)

No, haven’t heard anything I cannot get out from Edna earth or NEO seglas. Seem too expensive for me, I am afraid this might be spitfire trend, very “niche”. Polaris and apassionata are good but very narrow at quite the high price for what you get.


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 14, 2022)

Drumdude2112 said:


> Still on the fence with this one.


I'm still considering Polaris, as well. Edu discount will shave a little more off the intro price, but it's still a (relative) bite. Because I don't have any Albions, Polaris would occupy a nice niche.
Still have a couple weeks to talk myself into (or out of) it


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Apr 14, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Why?


I don't like their player, I had some spitfire labs products and the free bbc symphony orchestra discover earlier, but each time I wanted to use any of them, the player announced that it was broken and needed to be repaired. They're also pretty expensive compared to the competition, and for some reason every time I see henson, I get annoyed.


----------



## Manontroppo (Apr 14, 2022)

No. It may be useful for many but not for me. Besides that - the player works fine for me (on LABS and BBCSOD), BBCSO discover was a fine idea, LABS is a brilliant idea but every time I see Henson, I get annoyed. 


> It's probably the pretention cloaked in a rather poor guise of false humility.


I am sorry to say that you nailed it with this statement.


----------



## hlecedre (Apr 14, 2022)

No, I haven't bought a Spitfire library since 2017. To me SA puts more effort in marketing than in sampling. This is why I don't buy SA any longer.


----------



## Bereckis (Apr 14, 2022)

I bought it, but wouldn't necessarily buy it today.

It inspires me less than I thought at the moment.


----------



## method1 (Apr 14, 2022)

Was kinda interested, 10 minutes with MSS & 2C B2 changed my mind.


----------



## Bereckis (Apr 14, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> I'm still considering Polaris, as well. Edu discount will shave a little more off the intro price, but it's still a (relative) bite. Because I don't have any Albions, Polaris would occupy a nice niche.
> Still have a couple weeks to talk myself into (or out of) it


The Albions are more interesting than Polaris from my point of view.

I have 4 Albions and also Polaris. I don't think the products are necessarily comparable either.

I also picked up the EDU pris for Polaris, yet I find it too high-priced.


----------



## KEM (Apr 14, 2022)

It’s not Hans Zimmer Brass so no, couldn’t care less


----------



## MaxOctane (Apr 14, 2022)

Simeon's playthrough was great and there's a lot of awesome sounds there, but ever since watching it, I've actually spent the last few nights mixing and matching (_in Unify!_) different libs I already have. Why pay $250 for a set of awesome but random presets, when I can generate endless combinations with my ridiculously underused set of libs (which includes Omnisphere, diva, zebra, most SF evos, … yikes)


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 14, 2022)

I guess I should check it out? I think I missed that it actually came out.


----------



## Studio E (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm a huge fan of Spitfire products and really enjoy their engagement with the public. I'm just still recovering from everything else I bought from them the last couple years, haha. I'm also hitting a point in which I feel it's financially irresponsible to be buying more sounds when I can't possibly even use a fraction of a percent of the ones I have on any given project. I have a lifetime's worth of discovery already installed on my hard drives. Time to get to work I guess.


----------



## jadedsean (Apr 14, 2022)

The vote so far is quite striking, i wonder if Spitfire have worn people out with releasing the same libraries time and time again.


----------



## Futchibon (Apr 14, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I don't own a single spitfire product and I don't intend to get any


Have you met @Robert_G ?! I think you 2 would get on like a house-on-fire! 

My dudes...you're missing out! Plenty of Kontakt SA libraries...Tundra, OACE, the other Evos...masterpieces!



AceAudioHQ said:


> every time I see henson, I get annoyed.


Every time I see Thomson, I get very excited! I personally love CHs videos, but each to their own.


Ricgus3 said:


> No, haven’t heard anything I cannot get out from Edna earth or NEO seglas.


My thoughts too.


----------



## Robert_G (Apr 14, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Have you met @Robert_G ?! I think you 2 would get on like a house-on-fire!


There are actually quite a few of us here at VI who know enough to keep away from Spitfire Audio.


----------



## zeng (Apr 15, 2022)

method1 said:


> Was kinda interested, 10 minutes with MSS & 2C B2 changed my mind.


What are MSS & 2C B2?


----------



## Jaap (Apr 15, 2022)

zeng said:


> What are MSS & 2C B2?


MSS is Audiobro Modern Scoring Strings:








Modern Scoring Strings - Audiobro


Modern Scoring Strings is our newest and most recently recorded 60 piece “a2” divisi (2 parts divisi per section) flagship string library.



www.audiobro.com





2C B2
I guess that is 2CAudio - B2




__





2CAudio - B2 | Fully Body. Maximum Attitude.






www.2caudio.com


----------



## TheFleetingGlory (Apr 15, 2022)

I bought it on impulse after seeing part of the walkthrough and am now soaking in a deep vat of regret. 

Big fan of BT and spitfire, but my first playthrough unearthed a pretty thin and uninspiring library so far. Only played through about 20 or so presets but really nothing new or useable here. The bass patches in particular interestingly seem to contain no bass too, which was odd to me.

It would be wrong not to admit that there was one string patch I really liked, which almost led to me contorting myself as Christian H does on his walkthroughs whilst holding a chord, and have used that in the track I am currently working on. Will share when finished. 

I owned Phobos so this cost 200 boys on intro, but that is going to be an expensive single usable patch if I remain only using that one.


----------



## MaxOctane (Apr 15, 2022)

"The vanity of others offends us most when it offends our own vanity" -- _Nietzsche  _


----------



## nas (Apr 15, 2022)

I love Spitfire products in general and have quite a few of their libraries, but Polaris was not one that I picked up. I think at times there does seem to be some overlap and even a repackaging/ rebranding of similar products but all in all great stuff IMHO.


----------



## TomislavEP (Apr 15, 2022)

No, and don't plan to. It does have some features and sounds just to my taste, but overall sounds rather similar to what I already have in eDNA Earth and Stephenson Steam Band sections. Speaking of which, I never found eDNA Engine to be particularly easy and intuitive for making my own sounds, though it has some nice features for real-time control.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Apr 15, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> It's probably the pretention cloaked in a rather poor guise of false humility.


Also on VI-Control : "Christian and Paul used to post here frequently, I wonder why they're gone ?"


----------



## Benbln (Apr 15, 2022)

I‘m confused that Spitfire still didn‘t release a second video to this library on their official YouTube Channel. I had remembered it like this that they would upload plenty of videos in context on how to compose with a new library just days after release.


----------



## Ed Wine (Apr 15, 2022)

jadedsean said:


> The vote so far is quite striking, i wonder if Spitfire have worn people out with releasing the same libraries time and time again.


The question means nothing. Did you eat spaghetti last night? Did you buy a fridge? Did you cross the road whilst whistling? Did you listen to Easy Riders music last night? Most answers would be "no". A more informative question would be: having bought said item, did you find it useful? Was it worth the money?


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 15, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Also on VI-Control : "Christian and Paul used to post here frequently, I wonder why they're gone ?"



Yeah, I think the thing you're reffering to crosses the line for acceptable forum conduct towards other members - active or not.


----------



## Mike Stone (Apr 15, 2022)

nas said:


> I love Spitfire products in general and have quite a few of their libraries, but Polaris was not one that I picked up. I think at times there does seem to be some overlap and even a repackaging/ rebranding of similar products but all in all great stuff IMHO.


The individuals behind Spitfire come across as genuinely enthusiastic people, and they make a lot of great products. A company can however get too big, thus needing to constantly churn out products to generate a sufficient income stream. IMO Spitfire would probably benefit from making slightly fewer libraries, and focus even more on strict QC. I have bought a couple of Spitfire libraries that clearly needed more time in development. As far as pads go, Spitfire's Cinematic Pads for €29 is great.

For balance's sake, their Abbey Road One stuff is outstanding, and rivals anything on the market afaik. If that is the future of Spitfire Audio, that's very promising.


----------



## R10k (Apr 15, 2022)

Ed Wine said:


> The question means nothing. Did you eat spaghetti last night? Did you buy a fridge? Did you cross the road whilst whistling? Did you listen to Easy Riders music last night? Most answers would be "no". A more informative question would be: having bought said item, did you find it useful? Was it worth the money?


Exactly this.


----------



## Evans (Apr 15, 2022)

Oh, totally, I've pretty much given up on my "internet polls are almost always useless if not damaging" soapbox.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 15, 2022)

jadedsean said:


> The vote so far is quite striking, i wonder if Spitfire have worn people out with releasing the same libraries time and time again.


Indeed, Maybe Spitfire are losing their spell….


----------



## easyrider (Apr 15, 2022)

Ed Wine said:


> The question means nothing. Did you eat spaghetti last night? Did you buy a fridge? Did you cross the road whilst whistling? Did you listen to Easy Riders music last night? Most answers would be "no". A more informative question would be: having bought said item, did you find it useful? Was it worth the money?


Considering you have a walkthrough and can watch countless demos online….it’s not hard to make a valid judgement on wether you should buy the library or not…

This poll suggests that people did watch the videos and countless demos and decided not to buy it…

The chap below did just that.



TheFleetingGlory said:


> I bought it on impulse after seeing part of the walkthrough and am now soaking in a deep vat of regret.
> 
> Big fan of BT and spitfire, but my first playthrough unearthed a pretty thin and uninspiring library so far. Only played through about 20 or so presets but really nothing new or useable here. The bass patches in particular interestingly seem to contain no bass too, which was odd to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## easyrider (Apr 15, 2022)

Evans said:


> Oh, totally, I've pretty much given up on my "internet polls are almost always useless if not damaging" soapbox.


A bit like watching walkthrough by people who get the Products for free and make it sound like Polaris is the second coming….


----------



## easyrider (Apr 15, 2022)

Mike Stone said:


> The individuals behind Spitfire come across as genuinely enthusiastic people, and they make a lot of great products. A company can however get too big, thus needing to constantly churn out products to generate a sufficient income stream. IMO Spitfire would probably benefit from making slightly fewer libraries, and focus even more on strict QC. I have bought a couple of Spitfire libraries that clearly needed more time in development. As far as pads go, Spitfire's Cinematic Pads for €29 is great.
> 
> For balance's sake, their Abbey Road One stuff is outstanding, and rivals anything on the market afaik. If that is the future of Spitfire Audio, that's very promising.


I love spitfire, Love Labs and have many spitfire libraires….Love Abbey Road, Love Chamber strings, Love BHCT , Solstice and many others…..Polaris just misses the mark for me for the cost….It’s like the cost of an Albion!


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Apr 15, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> My dudes...you're missing out! Plenty of Kontakt SA libraries...Tundra, OACE, the other Evos...masterpieces!


I was ready to buy SCS (because it's a kontakt library and I needed chamber strings) when there was the vote for a single library to have the biggest discount yet, which would have meant SCS would have had more than -50% discount, but to everyone's surprise people voted for Hans Zimmer Strings or something so I spent my money elsewhere and won't be buying it anymore. Unless it's something like -75% which it will never be.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 15, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I was ready to buy SCS (because it's a kontakt library and I needed chamber strings) when there was the vote for a single library to have the biggest discount yet, which would have meant SCS would have had more than -50% discount, but to everyone's surprise people voted for Hans Zimmer Strings or something so I spent my money elsewhere and won't be buying it anymore. Unless it's something like -75% which it will never be.


Ok…..😂


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 15, 2022)

I have nothing against Spitfire. in their defense, they do update their libraries more than a lot of their competition (coughOTcoughEWcough). This doesn't interest me so much only because I struggle already trying to make my strings not sound synthy. Seems silly to buy something that is made to do something I already do without trying. 

Also, I'm not a big synth person. I know this is Christian's thing. He does love his synths. Nothing wrong with it, but maybe more usable by people on Gearspace than here?


----------



## jadedsean (Apr 15, 2022)

Ed Wine said:


> The question means nothing. Did you eat spaghetti last night? Did you buy a fridge? Did you cross the road whilst whistling? Did you listen to Easy Riders music last night? Most answers would be "no". A more informative question would be: having bought said item, did you find it useful? Was it worth the money?


Yeah that makes sense but, it seems not many people bought said item.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 15, 2022)

jadedsean said:


> Yeah that makes sense but, it seems not many people bought said item.


Not many people HERE bought said item. I really think it is aimed towards a different crowd.

Edit: Though the crowd I think it is aimed towards tends not to buy their libraries, if you know what I mean.


----------



## holywilly (Apr 15, 2022)

Polaris is fun to explore, as Christian said, it’s tweakhead’s heaven. I bought it without watching the walkthrough, and more I use, the more I love this library.


----------



## R10k (Apr 15, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Polaris is fun to explore, as Christian said, it’s tweakhead’s heaven. I bought it without watching the walkthrough, and more I use, the more I love this library.


I keen to pick it up in the near future. I love synths and am intrigued to see what I can get out of it.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 15, 2022)

jadedsean said:


> Yeah that makes sense but, it seems not many people bought said item.


Why is that important? Does every consumer need to buy every product from every brand they enjoy?

The brands want the answer to be yes, so if there is remorse over NOT buying a new product, I guess that brand has some strong marketing behind it.


----------



## alzoxp (Apr 15, 2022)

Hey everyone long time lurker but I thought I'd add my feelings towards this library

Before the pandemic I used to gig every weekend I am guitar player in a working cover band and we are pretty busy locally. I have been writing music for about 20 plus years but never got anything substantial recorded and as soon as the pandemic hit I was at a loss as to what to do with all this musical energy. I ended getting into music production and writing some music that I've always wanted to write. So at the beginning of last year I started writing and releasing music and investing in some libraries to help me improve upon my productions. 

I would say I am more of a hobbiest than a working composer and I had bought a fair few Spitfire Libraries at the start of my composing journey which I have been blown away by and also used on many tracks. I make ambient music with strings, synths and guitars so when I watched the video of this when it came out I was excited - Sci-fi, synths, strings - SIGN ME UP!

So I bought Polaris and now I feel regret because, while there are some really good patches and sounds, its mixed up with what I think are a lot of really odd and bad UX/UI decisions as well as a few bugs. I get more frustrated the more I use it and that a product that cost over £200 quid (my choice I know) I would've expected better.

I then pin my hopes on perhaps an update is coming to fix these issues or even that "second video" to show me perhaps its workflow thing and something I'm doing wrong which I am totally open to that possiblity.

Right now I feel a bit burned and worried that I've wasted a big of chunk of money that I could've spent elsewhere (or not at all) on something that would've left me feeling a lot happier...I know its all my choice and nobody forced me to buy it and I will learn from it but still I'm left feeling a bit bummed out by it just now...


----------



## easyrider (Apr 15, 2022)

£255.72 gets you Hollywood Orchestra OPUS Diamond….

£229 gets you Polaris

just sayin…..


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 15, 2022)

$358 with coupon code GROUP over at JRR


----------



## easyrider (Apr 15, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> $358 with coupon code GROUP over at JRR


It’s *$334.32 👍*


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 15, 2022)

easyrider said:


> It’s *$334.32 👍*


Yes I was confused. It is.


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 15, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> (coughOTcoughEWcough). . .


----------



## boinzy (Apr 15, 2022)

AudioLoco said:


> Not cool. This is a bit too personal and nasty don't you guys think?


I assume you're referring to the jacket?


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 15, 2022)

AudioLoco said:


> Not cool. This is a bit too personal and nasty don't you guys think?


People say way worse things on here about Daniel James’ YouTube antics and no one bats an eye. I think the wonder twins’ fans just don’t like their idols having anything but praise heaped on them.


----------



## AudioLoco (Apr 15, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> People say way worse things on here about Daniel James’ YouTube antics and no one bats an eye. I think the wonder twins’ fans just don’t like their idols having anything but praise heaped on them.


I have no clue what you are talking re the DJ thing. What you say does sound like whataboutism.
I'm no "fan", this is ugly and personal. Not cool mate.


----------



## MaxOctane (Apr 15, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> People say way worse things on here about Daniel James’ YouTube antics and no one bats an eye. I think the wonder twins’ fans just don’t like their idols having anything but praise heaped on them.


I don't know why it always has to come to this. It was a plea for the courtesy of not posting derogatory memes against an individual.


----------



## MelodicAdagio (Apr 15, 2022)

I won't be picking it up at the introductory price of $269. I might get it later at a substantial discount off the regular price. When it comes down to it, I'm not really that big on synths and seldom reach for them, though I do very much like the sound of the first "orchestral strings" preset Christian plays in his walkthrough at the 2:48 mark. Most of the others didn't appeal that much to me, though I realize only a small sampling of what's available was demoed on that video.

When I come across "maybe" purchases like this one, I always remember that, while I have some very good Spitfire libraries, I also have some that I truly regret purchasing and literally never use. I fear this might be one of the latter category for me, though maybe it would be OK at what I would consider to be the right price.


----------



## aileero (Apr 15, 2022)

Personally, I just struggle to find any use in these type of libraries. While the sounds are cool, it feels like you could accomplish something similar with many of the tools we already have, except then, you would have more control over the sound in your own song. 

I suppose it can serve a similar use to Omnisphere or something, acting as a source of inspiration, but then why not just use Omnisphere instead of spending hundreds on new sounds? 

For me, on the rare occasion I actually use libraries like these, they are used mainly for background use anyways, with actual lead instruments taking on thinks like the melody. If the sound is in the background, then I don't see the need to have overly complex sounds for them. It typically ends up muddying the mix.
But I'm likely just not the market for this library.


----------



## Ed Wine (Apr 15, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> I don't know why it always has to come to this. It was a plea for the courtesy of not posting derogatory memes against an individual.


It comes to this because Trash Panda is a self-proclaimed Clueless Nitwit. Enough said. The poll is nothing more than a device to urge a SA slag-fest. The usual suspects, yawn bloody yawn. They hide beneath their monikers writing nothing of any value to anyone, believing they're critiquing with spectacular wit and magnificent insight . . . but . . . not at all.


----------



## SandChannel (Apr 15, 2022)

I watched the initial promotional clip and enjoyed the sounds, but I came into orchestral music after I spent a lot of time and money on hardware synths. I think I can make enough of the Polaris-style sounds on what I already have. That said, I did grab the LCO Strings because it was on sale and I like it quite a bit.


----------



## ism (Apr 15, 2022)

jadedsean said:


> The vote so far is quite striking, i wonder if Spitfire have worn people out with releasing the same libraries time and time again.





easyrider said:


> Indeed, Maybe Spitfire are losing their spell….


I think it's more that this thread has become an all too predictable space for people to tell us how just much Spitfire isn't their thing (which is perfectly valid of course, if not terribly interesting), and/or pour personal abuse on Christian (which neither valid, nor interesting).

Now, Synths aren't my thing, so I was never going to pick up Polaris.

But if I was into synths, I think that Polaris does some deeply organic textures that differ significantly from the usual I-can't-believe-it's-not-omnishpere crowd, and it fits into a particular topos alongside things like LCOT and Landforms.

If I was into that sort of thing. Which I'm really not (a least not while there a world full more flautando libraries to explore).

But rather that telling you all about just how much it's not my thing, I'd much rather hear from people for whom this is their kind of thing and learn about how they're using it, and what brings to their personal visions of not-quite-omnisphere coloured palettes. (I really hope there a video by Homay, for instance).


In any event, there's something new and fun here, though I'm not quite sure what yet. And it's still a library with strings recorded in AIR, and a collaboration with BT (who I've been listening to for longer that I've known about spitfire). So I'm really looking forward to hear more about it. So it's all very interesting.


----------



## Randolph (Apr 15, 2022)

In my case it was bad timing on Spitfire's part. UVI already had Falcon on sale with 2 free expansions for $244 (not to mention the $100 voucher). I couldn't afford both t once, and frankly Spitfire isn't who I turn to for synths and synth-like sounds. It would have been a harder decision if Solstice was 40% off though.


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 15, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> People say way worse things on here about Daniel James’ YouTube antics and no one bats an eye.


Daniel James deserves better than this treatment too. And...



Ed Wine said:


> It comes to this because Trash Panda is a self-proclaimed Clueless Nitwit.


Trash Panda deserves better than this treatment too.



I think it's time for everyone to chill out a whole lot ...


----------



## Ed Wine (Apr 15, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> Daniel James deserves better than this treatment too. And...
> 
> 
> Trash Panda deserves better than this treatment too.
> ...


I agree, he should think of himself a little better. He's quite talented.


----------



## R10k (Apr 15, 2022)

I enjoyed this positive take on Polaris.





aileero said:


> Personally, I just struggle to find any use in these type of libraries. While the sounds are cool, it feels like you could accomplish something similar with many of the tools we already have, except then, you would have more control over the sound in your own song.
> 
> I suppose it can serve a similar use to Omnisphere or something, acting as a source of inspiration, but then why not just use Omnisphere instead of spending hundreds on new sounds?


I recently had a chat to a guy on Youtube about this, who basically said, "But Omnisphere is so much more for the money and can do everything."

Personally, I look at these things as instruments. One guitar is not the same as every guitar. Just because in theory you could tweak one synth to sound like another synth, doesn't mean you would. Polaris isn't perfect (definitely some oversights with its design) and I can appreciate why people might not need it, but it is a unique instrument, even if it makes sounds that can be produced somewhere else.


----------



## R10k (Apr 15, 2022)

alzoxp said:


> I then pin my hopes on perhaps an update is coming to fix these issues or even that "second video" to show me perhaps its workflow thing and something I'm doing wrong which I am totally open to that possiblity.


What issues are you running into?


----------



## jtnyc (Apr 15, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> It's probably the pretention cloaked in a rather poor guise of false humility.


Thank you. This perfectly describes how I feel when watching Spitfire walkthroughs. Some really great products, but as you said combined with the overly polished presentations (tape echos and vintage synths perfectly placed in the background, hand pirouettes etc) and the over the top marketing jammed packed with laughable adjectives and so on... It's become pretty silly IMO. I still keep a lookout for any interesting products and I own quite a few (although I could easily do without many of them). I also avoid any that use their player for reasons already mentioned.


----------



## R10k (Apr 15, 2022)

jtnyc said:


> Thank you. This perfectly describes how I feel when watching Spitfire walkthroughs. Some really great products, but as you said combined with the overly polished presentations (tape echos and vintage synths perfectly placed in the background, hand pirouettes etc) and the over the top marketing jammed packed with laughable adjectives and so on... It's become pretty silly IMO.


You know, I just think they're running a business and doing it with a professional level of polish in an iconic British style they clearly like. I'm not sure why would anyone consider this pretentious or overly polished.

I think Spitfire deserve some respect to be as British, as flamboyant, and as polished as they want to be. The success of their company is a good thing for all of us. Just because the flavour might not be everyone's cup of tea, doesn't mean it should be belittled.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 15, 2022)

R10k said:


> You know, I just think they're running a business and doing it with a professional level of polish in an iconic British style they clearly like. I'm not sure why would anyone consider this pretentious or overly polished.
> 
> I think Spitfire deserve some respect to be as British, as flamboyant, and as polished as they want to be. The success of their company is a good thing for all of us. Just because the flavour might not be everyone's cup of tea, doesn't mean it should be belittled.


They have British accents. Don't you know that makes them pretentious?  

It reminds me when a was a young teen and would watch Dynasty on TV. My dad would tell us it was a garbage soap opera but then rave about Upstairs Downstairs on PBS. I watched half an episode turned to him and said "This is totally a soap opera!" His response? "It's British so the acting is better" Uh, yeah, no. It's just the accents.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Apr 15, 2022)

Haven't purchased Polaris, yet, but I probably will. I think Christian is pretty honest about what this library is and who it's for. It's for busy composers who want to be instantly presented with some fully-produced (but still tweakable) options. It buys you some speed. There are quite a few plug-ins out there that can transform and mangle samples to a greater or lesser degree. I've got a pile of them, myself. Stack up several libraries you already own, slather on some processing, and you can be in Polaris territory. But, that takes time, and sometimes, people on tight schedules absolutely do not have the time. There can also be quite a bit of value in seeing what someone like BT chooses to do. You might run into some things that wouldn't naturally occur to you.


----------



## icecoolpool (Apr 16, 2022)

AudioLoco said:


> Not cool. This is a bit too personal and nasty don't you guys think?


That was certainly not my intention. I was going for some gentle good-natured ribbing and, judging from the feedback here, clearly missed the mark. In the interest of full disclosure, I actually like Christian Henson and have enjoyed a fair few of his videos.

I have deleted the original post to avoid causing further offense and have contacted the website hosting the picture to delete the meme permanently. I would urge those who reposted the picture (@MaxOctane @AudioLoco) to delete their reposting of the picture in the meantime.

Apologies to Christian and the VI-Community.


----------



## pinki (Apr 16, 2022)

R10k said:


> You know, I just think they're running a business and doing it with a professional level of polish in an iconic British style they clearly like. I'm not sure why would anyone consider this pretentious or overly polished.
> 
> I think Spitfire deserve some respect to be as British, as flamboyant, and as polished as they want to be. The success of their company is a good thing for all of us. Just because the flavour might not be everyone's cup of tea, doesn't mean it should be belittled.


Well as a British person it really irks I have to say…but hey James Bond etc blah blah. But actually modern Britain is nothing to do with all that cups of tea and period dramas nonsense. Its a cliche …flat caps and public school accents…makes my stomach turn. But it works for Sptifire accessing their US market, they know exactly what they are doing!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 16, 2022)

First of all, the personal attacks are not cool. I wonder what happened to good manners ?

Second, I have a British accent, not because I am pretentious, but because I am British. Any problem you have with that is yours and, yours alone.

As for Spitfire. In the earlier days I bought a fair bit of their stuff - Albon 1 & One, the SSO, Tundra etc, and more recently HZS in a 50% off sale.

But in recent years they have gone off at a bit of a tangent for me. All these libraries with 'evolving sounds' when you hold down 4 keys and gurn away at the camera.

If you are going to do 'sign design', (and it's certainly not my thing), then perhaps you should be be the one designing the sounds, otherwise it's just the equivalent of musical clipart. But that's just my opinion, and I'm not a professional - so what do I know ?

I kind of understand that Spitfire need to keep the the cashflow going, and how many 'orchestra's' does someone really need ? So in these days when many libraries seem to have a 'shelf life' and are instantly forgotten as soon as the next one comes out, I'll stick with the ones I'll still be using in years to come the Hollywood Orchestras,the CS2's, SSO's, Project Sam's and VSL's.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 16, 2022)

pinki said:


> Well as a British person it really irks I have to say…but hey James Bond etc blah blah. But actually modern Britain is nothing to do with all that cups of tea and period dramas nonsense. Its a cliche …flat caps and public school accents…makes my stomach turn. But it works for Sptifire accessing their US market, they know exactly what they are doing!


Yeah Modern Britain:

Corrupt Politicians avoiding Tax and Paying fines for Illegal Parties.
Prime Minister Paying fines for illegal Parties....Breaking the very Rules he Created.
Government Breaching Lockdown Rules. Holding Parties while people couldn't go to Funerals.
Lying in Parliament while the world laughs at us all.
Billions of £ wasted on corrupt PPE contracts.
Refusing to FEED kids school meals and then doing a U turn as a Footballer campaigns to change it.
Chancellor raising taxes while using loopholes to avoid TAX while also having a Green Card for the US
Brexit Britain....15 Mile queues of lorries at Borders and massive delays in shipping and exports.
Tonnes of Food rotting fields due to BREXIT while the world starve.
Hindering the British Younger generations opportunities of working in Europe.
Nurses using Foodbanks.
Needless paperwork for refugees fleeing persecution and death.
Shipping Refugees out to Rwanda.

I could go on....


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 16, 2022)

If you think it’s bad in the UK, you seriously need to travel. I wouldn’t want to live anywhere else, except that Caribbean island on the postcard on my fridge door.


----------



## RogiervG (Apr 16, 2022)

ok.. shall we come to a conclusion? instead of. you know.. instead of offtopic blabla or useless circling around..

If you like and/or need the library you buy it, if you don't, you ehm.. don't.
Each to their own i guess, there is no right or wrong here.


----------



## Roger Newton (Apr 16, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> His response? "It's British so the acting is better" Uh, yeah, no. It's just the accents.


Yeah but Joan Collins looked good though.


----------



## Roger Newton (Apr 16, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> Second, I have a British accent, not because I am pretentious, but because I am British. Any problem you have with that is yours and, yours alone.


I bet mine's posher than yours.


----------



## Roger Newton (Apr 16, 2022)

Anyway, haven't seen or heard this library. Is it any good.


----------



## holywilly (Apr 16, 2022)

Lee Blaske said:


> Haven't purchased Polaris, yet, but I probably will. I think Christian is pretty honest about what this library is and who it's for. It's for busy composers who want to be instantly presented with some fully-produced (but still tweakable) options. It buys you some speed. There are quite a few plug-ins out there that can transform and mangle samples to a greater or lesser degree. I've got a pile of them, myself. Stack up several libraries you already own, slather on some processing, and you can be in Polaris territory. But, that takes time, and sometimes, people on tight schedules absolutely do not have the time. There can also be quite a bit of value in seeing what someone like BT chooses to do. You might run into some things that wouldn't naturally occur to you.


This! Instant sounds for what I need in my cues. I also love Heirloom, Phobos and toolkits series.


----------



## ism (Apr 16, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> But in recent years they have gone off at a bit of a tangent for me. All these libraries with 'evolving sounds' when you hold down 4 keys and gurn away at the camera.
> 
> If you are going to do 'sign design', (and it's certainly not my thing), then perhaps you should be be the one designing the sounds, otherwise it's just the equivalent of musical clipart. But that's just my opinion, and I'm not a professional - so what do I know ?


I really like the phrase "sign design", it captures an interesting dimension of musicality - or perhaps a concept that comes into particular focus at the boundary of sound design and music.

But the evos are good for a lot more to "turn away at the camera". I rarely use the OACE as an even, but use each texture as it's own articulation, which can be really effective (if used sparingly). Even BDT, which is the most explicitly marketed for this kind turning ("underscore by the mile") has all these gorgeous soft, pointalistic articulations, that bough with absolutely no ambitions to use as underscore, much less British Drama.

Not everyone's thing of course. But more than underscore.

And that's something that interesting about Polaris also. Some of the articulations recorded in AIR are quite gorgeous in their own right. So we're right at this border of textural articulations and sound design again.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Apr 16, 2022)

British ARE pretentious. 

Signé : la France.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 16, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> If you think it’s bad in the UK, you seriously need to travel. I wouldn’t want to live anywhere else, except that Caribbean island on the postcard on my fridge door.


I applied for Irish Citizeship and got it….At least I can now call myself Irish….and a proud member of the EU….

My British passport has expired and I will not be renewing it.

The current political system and government is an embarrassment to the United Kingdom.

True Democracy is at stake , due to the arrogance of Johnson and his sycophants.

The sooner the corrupt Tories go the better…


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 16, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I applied for Irish Citizeship and got it….At least I can now call myself Irish….and a proud member of the EU….
> 
> My British passport has expired and I will not be renewing it.
> 
> ...


Oh, so you live in Ireland now. Well Ireland is a nice place to live too.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Apr 16, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I applied for Irish Citizeship and got it….At least I can now call myself Irish….and a proud member of the EU….
> 
> My British passport has expired and I will not be renewing it.
> 
> ...


So, about Spitfire Polaris…


----------



## Evans (Apr 16, 2022)

Did anyone have an initially bad reaction to the official walkthrough but bought this regardless and feel good about it?


----------



## telecode101 (Apr 16, 2022)

nope. i own nothing from SP other than freebies.

FWIW.. one of my fav score composers Trevor Morris, is raving about it online.


----------



## jtnyc (Apr 16, 2022)

-----


R10k said:


> You know, I just think they're running a business and doing it with a professional level of polish in an iconic British style they clearly like. I'm not sure why would anyone consider this pretentious or overly polished.
> 
> I think Spitfire deserve some respect to be as British, as flamboyant, and as polished as they want to be. The success of their company is a good thing for all of us. Just because the flavour might not be everyone's cup of tea, doesn't mean it should be belittled.


The things I wrote that turn me off have absolutely nothing to do with being British or accents. I happen to like both British people and their accents very much. I just prefer the Soniccouture (they are British) approach. 

And of coarse, Spitfire have the right to market however they please. That doesn't mean I have to like it, and surly I'm allowed to express that, no?


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 16, 2022)

jtnyc said:


> -----
> 
> The things I wrote that turn me off have absolutely nothing to do with being British or accents. I happen to like both British people and their accents very much. I just prefer the Soniccouture (they are British) approach.
> 
> And of coarse, Spitfire have the right to market however they please. That doesn't mean I have to like it, and surly I'm allowed to express that, no?


I think we can all agree about Spitfire marketing being a little over the top. I notice OT is copying them more and more, so it must work for them. I think the problem is they do come out with a new library almost every other week it seems. So the marketing, that makes sense for big new libraries, starts to lose its edge when used on not so big libraries and all the time. 

The market is starting to get full. The cost of entry into the sample market, other than for huge orchestral libraries, has dropped a lot with the availability of technology. Anyone can make a library and Pianobook will tell you how to do it. (another great thing Spitfire gave us) So a big company has to find a way to sell more to keep itself going and pay its workforce. Basic economics. 

Generally, I find Paul and Christian make libraries to make their jobs as media composers easier. Then they share it with us to help defray the costs. I'm not a media composer, so a lot of these libraries are not so useful for me. But I can see how they are excited about it. I think the problem is, when it is a timesaving thing rather than a whole new sound, people get a little disappointed.


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 16, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> So the marketing, that makes sense for big new libraries, starts to lose its edge when used on not so big libraries and all the time.


Well stated, @dzilizzi. It's kinda like "crying wolf," in a music-marketing sense.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 16, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I think we can all agree about Spitfire marketing being a little over the top. I notice OT is copying them more and more, so it must work for them. I think the problem is they do come out with a new library almost every other week it seems. So the marketing, that makes sense for big new libraries, starts to lose its edge when used on not so big libraries and all the time.
> 
> The market is starting to get full. The cost of entry into the sample market, other than for huge orchestral libraries, has dropped a lot with the availability of technology. Anyone can make a library and Pianobook will tell you how to do it. (another great thing Spitfire gave us) So a big company has to find a way to sell more to keep itself going and pay its workforce. Basic economics.
> 
> Generally, I find Paul and Christian make libraries to make their jobs as media composers easier. Then they share it with us to help defray the costs. I'm not a media composer, so a lot of these libraries are not so useful for me. But I can see how they are excited about it. I think the problem is, when it is a timesaving thing rather than a whole new sound, people get a little disappointed.


The cost of living is rising too….and people are more wary of spending money on non essentials….if a new library comes out at a cost of 1/4 of £1000 and it doesn’t do much in terms of past releases….then people will hold onto their coins….and just use what they already have…


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 16, 2022)

The weird thing remains… as much as this is true, a lot of people (myself included) do buy more of what they already have. String libraries, piano samples, synths, presets. So sometimes a new thing being not that new stops us from purchasing it, whereas sometimes a marginally better string library gets rave reviews, or is anticipated for over a year (Pacific). Do we really think the advent of Pacific is going to shift some sort of paradigm? I seriously doubt it  [not to cast any shadow on the library, it’s just a random example]. 

TL;DR
Logical arguments can and should be presented, but it does seem to me that a lot of purchasing decisions are hardly rational regardless.

RANDOM THOUGHT:
Maybe a lot of people (myself included) are just disappointed by the price point of Polaris. If it was €129 I bet we’d have seen an entirely different reaction.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 16, 2022)

Free Products like The Stack don’t help either…Makes you buy stuff You don’t really need to get the freebie and then when you have that freebie you don’t use it….😂


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 16, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Free Products like The Stack don’t help either…Makes you buy stuff You don’t really need to get the freebie and then when you have that freebie you don’t use it….😂


Go on then you crazy Irishman. I dare you to make a quick noodle with them stacks of Lyndhurst Marshall amps!


----------



## R10k (Apr 16, 2022)

jtnyc said:


> And of coarse, Spitfire have the right to market however they please. That doesn't mean I have to like it, and surly I'm allowed to express that, no?


Of course, but I think your statement came off as a bit more than, "It's not to my taste." because of whom you quoted. Anyway, moving on...


----------



## Futchibon (Apr 16, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I applied for Irish Citizeship and got it….


I hear that when you apply for Irish citizenship, they ask you your name and date of birth, and then ask you again. When queried why they do that, they reply 'To be sure, to be sure'.


----------



## Roger Newton (Apr 16, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> British ARE pretentious.
> 
> Signé : la France.


When it comes to France, let's face it, they can afford to be.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 17, 2022)

Thought they would have done in context video by now.


----------



## redlester (Apr 17, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I think we can all agree about Spitfire marketing being a little over the top.


I think their marketing now post-Covid lockdowns is a little less full on than it used to be. Yes there are regular social media posts, but there's a simple way of avoiding those - unfollow them.


----------



## redlester (Apr 17, 2022)

Evans said:


> Did anyone have an initially bad reaction to the official walkthrough but bought this regardless and feel good about it?


Yes. I thought it was one of the poorest walkthroughs I've seen, but I really like the instrument.


----------



## Scripter (Apr 17, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I don't own a single spitfire product and I don't intend to get any


Same train. Just sayin the best, most modern sample player ever created. Really is a joke to me... (Besides the actual content of the libs that are good.)


----------



## apollinaire (Apr 17, 2022)

Not to derail the Polaris topic (me, I don't need it since I am a synth guy and make everything bespoke). But in regards to their player, when under a tight deadline and I am using it heavily, I find myself allocating a certain amount time before work just for "repairing" their player (if needed) since it breaks so often. It's like my personal stress management...lol


----------



## twtyler (Apr 17, 2022)

apollinaire said:


> Not to derail the Polaris topic (me, I don't need it since I am a synth guy and make everything bespoke). But in regards to their player, when under a tight deadline and I am using it heavily, I find myself allocating a certain amount time before work just for "repairing" their player since it breaks so often. It's like my personal stress management...lol


Trying to decide whether to pick up Polaris, and this statement resonates with me a lot. Just had to repair Cinematic Soft Piano last night and got the dreaded "you don't have ay resets remaining" because it breaks so often and needs repairing. Super annoying, particularly on the weekend when support isn't available and I'm stuck not being able to use an instrument I paid for.

Still, Polaris sounds pretty good and seems useful. Just don't know if it's worth the cost, especially in light of other tools that do something similar (Bloom, etc) for less money.


----------



## SupremeFist (Apr 17, 2022)

Scripter said:


> Just sayin the best, most modern sample player ever created. Really is a joke to me...


Yeah it absolutely is not that and all the non-n00bs in the audience know it.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Apr 17, 2022)

twtyler said:


> Trying to decide whether to pick up Polaris, and this statement resonates with me a lot. Just had to repair Cinematic Soft Piano last night and got the dreaded "you don't have ay resets remaining" because it breaks so often and needs repairing. Super annoying, particularly on the weekend when support isn't available and I'm stuck not being able to use an instrument I paid for.
> 
> Still, Polaris sounds pretty good and seems useful. Just don't know if it's worth the cost, especially in light of other tools that do something similar (Bloom, etc) for less money.


I thought it was just me that didn’t know how to use the Spitfire player properly, since I also have to reset libraries. For me it’s when I copy over a library from an external harddrive I use for backup.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Apr 17, 2022)

When a company’s sample player becomes an obstacle which might prevent people from buying products that use it, one should think the company would either fix it or make a different, better working copy protection system.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 17, 2022)

Each to their own. Apart from a self inflicted issue with Labs, I’ve found the SF player to do the business without any fuss.

On Polaris: Listened to the walkthrough and thought: “Yes. Yes please.” Possibly because I’m of the same vintage as CH with similar sensibilities.

But as others have said, this is squarely in the “for myself” category. Not something I really need. So, Black Friday 2023 or ‘summit.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Apr 17, 2022)

Haven’t had too much time to play with it yet as I’m mid project, but impressed so far with what I’ve heard.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 17, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> When a company’s sample player becomes an obstacle which might prevent people from buying products that use it, one should think the company would either fix it or make a different, better working copy protection system.


Hhmmm....apart from a couple of disappointing SF library purchases, I really like the SF Player, I don't recall ever having a single issue since first using it. Their no return/resale/demo policy is the obstacle for me.


----------



## PaxJupp (Apr 17, 2022)

It's funny a few years ago Spitfire used to be the "it" company for me, there weren't really any other developers (that I was aware of) doing the innovative things with samples that they were doing.

I remember back in 2016 the first time I heard about their EVO libraries, I was blown away, I could not believe that this was possible.

I really still like their company, but their marketing *meh* is not for me, I actually think their labs are probably one of my favorite things they do, I am still blown away at the quality of the samples & scripting, and I am always reaching for soft piano & tape orchestra.

I think in terms of their flagship libraries they've hit a bit of a wall, do they keep churning out libraries at the pace they've been doing, which means less innovation, more bread & butter, more of the same kind of stuff, or do they keep pushing the envelope?

At this point in 2022, there have been quite a few other sample library companies to fill that "innovation hole" at least for me. People like Ben Osterhouse with his amazing libraries, I mean pathfinder cello is freakin amazing - the scripting & the sound of this library are breathtaking. Orchestral Tools of course is another big player, their time macro & micros were a response to Spitfire's evos I think and I personally really love their sound. I have yet to purchase Tallin - but oh my god the sound of that library is achingly beautiful! I also love arkhis and sequis OT's collab with NI.

I also want to mention Slate & Ash with Landforms & Auras - another British company that just knocks it out of the park.

Oh and Evolution Sounds with their updated series, I love the 3 articulation setups, that you can fade between with MW or velocity, the sound & scripting is really unique and well done.

I guess my point is there are so many options now and a lot of them are amazingly priced for what you get. I probably won't be getting Polaris, but Spitfire will always have a special place in my heart, as it was one of the first companies I stumbled upon when I discovered the great big world of sample libraries in regards to Kontakt - can you believe I only discovered Kontakt 6 years ago in 2016, before that I thought the best samples I could get were the factory sounds in propellerhead's reason!


----------



## jazzman7 (Apr 17, 2022)

The price point made me shake my head. What were they thinking? The huge expense of creating orchestral VI's is in the attempt to get realism...The best players in the best halls in the world. 

Did the walkthrough sound good? Yes. At 45 Gigs it better!

I could grab CSW and CSB at loyalty for that kind of money. Plus I just downloaded enough Synths and presets to sink a battleship for grand total of 40$ 

No SF hater here. Love AROOF+LLS, AR2, SAS, BBCSO, Frozen, Epic, Intimate, Mrs. Mills, Etc

Just don't think I'd cough up Hi end String lib pricing for Polaris in a world with Omni, U-He and the rest out there


----------



## Reznov981 (Apr 17, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> Yeah, I think the thing you're reffering to crosses the line for acceptable forum conduct towards other members - active or not.


Can I be a total jerkbag and ask for even a touch of info in DM if this is something that may affect me buying from Spitfire in the future? Mostly if it’s around ethics, I like to know what/who I’m putting money towards.
Thanks


----------



## Reznov981 (Apr 17, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> The weird thing remains… as much as this is true, a lot of people (myself included) do buy more of what they already have. String libraries, piano samples, synths, presets. So sometimes a new thing being not that new stops us from purchasing it, whereas sometimes a marginally better string library gets rave reviews, or is anticipated for over a year (Pacific). Do we really think the advent of Pacific is going to shift some sort of paradigm? I seriously doubt it  [not to cast any shadow on the library, it’s just a random example].
> 
> TL;DR
> Logical arguments can and should be presented, but it does seem to me that a lot of purchasing decisions are hardly rational regardless.
> ...


I feel like this hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 18, 2022)

I think that when it comes to ethics, Spitefire are pretty top of the tree. They donate a percentage of their profits to good causes, pay royalties to musicians on their libraries and promote and encourage up and coming youngsters trying to get into the industry. They give lots of stuff away, like Labs, and produce lots of useful content that is also given away.

Some people don’t like their marketing - fair enough. But they are in a market that I sense is getting a little saturated with products, and they have a payroll to make.

I think the problem is that people are looking to give their work that extra 5% that lifts it above the mundane (or in my case 25%).

Unfortunately you will never get that from a sample library. That comes from within….


----------



## gamma-ut (Apr 18, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> Mostly if it’s around ethics, I like to know what/who I’m putting money towards.
> Thanks


If that was your take, I think you may have grabbed completely the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## CT (Apr 18, 2022)

Polaris is a cool name, but this is not really the library I would associate with that name. Huge disappointment. I am filled with hate!


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 18, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> Can I be a total jerkbag and ask for even a touch of info in DM if this is something that may affect me buying from Spitfire in the future? Mostly if it’s around ethics, I like to know what/who I’m putting money towards.
> Thanks


You may have misunderstood something. Someone made a comment that I thought was a little too harsh, that's all. Nothing that should remotely influence your purchase decisions.


----------



## Roger Newton (Apr 18, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> Some people don’t like their marketing - fair enough. But they are in a market that I sense is getting a little saturated with products, and they have a payroll to make.
> 
> I think the problem is that people are looking to give their work that extra 5% that lifts it above the mundane (or in my case 25%).


And it's totally saturated with people that think they can write music for money and with people that will simply give anything they do away for virtually free. That's the so-called race to the bottom.

Any company regardless of products they _have_ to sell, do not want to catch that train. Spitfire for example have probably invested a lot of time (that needs to be paid for) and money (that needs to be recouped with a profit) and probably can't afford to engage with any kind of loser mentality. Understandable. You need to be positive when running an enterprise.

If you want to buy anything that might be regarded by some as being _totally_ ethical, be prepared to fill your house with mostly crap.


----------



## Scripter (Apr 18, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Yeah it absolutely is not that and all the non-n00bs in the audience know it.


Haha yeah i especially like the many flexible controls over the sound... loved their Kontakt Instruments, but no way to get me into using their player the next few years.


----------



## bdr (Apr 18, 2022)

Lots of bespoke, curated and hand-crafted opinions here.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 18, 2022)

bdr said:


> Lots of bespoke, curated and hand-crafted opinions here.


Possibly even artisan …..


----------



## Mega (Apr 23, 2022)

I was trying to hold out for a 40% off sale but, I think I might go ahead and take the intro offer so I can start enjoying Polaris now! This is perfect for the type of music I make.


----------



## Mega (Apr 25, 2022)

Just updated my vote!

I've watched the reviews and decided not to wait for it to hit the 40% off mark. I don't have a problem with the Spitfire player and I'm happy with all the instruments I've gotten from them. So, I've pulled the trigger and now I just have to wait for the download to finish.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Apr 27, 2022)

Mega said:


> Just updated my vote!
> 
> I've watched the reviews and decided not to wait for it to hit the 40% off mark. I don't have a problem with the Spitfire player and I'm happy with all the instruments I've gotten from them. So, I've pulled the trigger and now I just have to wait for the download to finish.


Thoughts?


----------



## PedroPH (Apr 27, 2022)

When I say the description of Polaris, I thought "They just don't know what else to come up with".


----------



## Social_Ghost1 (Apr 28, 2022)

Orbis was announced, released, and in less than a weekend it was completely forgotten and now nobody recollects it. Wonder if Polaris will suffer the same fate.


----------



## Mega (Apr 29, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Thoughts?


This just might be my favorite string library and Spitfire library. It sounds good and it's easy to get the sound out of it that I want. I haven't encountered any problems with the Spitfire player in fact, it seems more agile than kontakt. I think the demo videos are ok after all, they convinced me that it was something I could use. At this point, I think it's better than I expected. I do a lot of Dark Ambient Industrial music that this is perfect for. It would be nice if it was $100 cheaper but, the price is the price. I believe it was money well spent.


----------



## Rudianos (Apr 29, 2022)

Made a little demo of some low shorts. These have such a nice bite to them. Lots of good energy. Unique.






Ultimate Low Shorts Thread


The Spitfire strings lack the bite and aggression in the attacks of other developers. While the overall tone is lovely, they’re far too polite. We’ll have to disagree there. Iceni and Legendary Low Strings have precisely the aggression I would want. ARK1 sounds poor in comparison - lacks the...



vi-control.net


----------



## TonalDynamics (Apr 29, 2022)

Probably gonna pass on it.

I've realized by now that virtually _every_ Kontakt 'Synth hybrid' library I own gets used practically none of the time, because they can't compete with my U-he, Spectrasonics, Roland, KORG or E-mu Proteus stuff, either in presets or flexibility (the Proteus has _no_ flexibility, just KILLER legacy E-mu sounds!)

With the exception of Heavyocity (IMO the best in the business at 'hybrid synth' stuff), and TIME Micro from OT


----------

